# Your favourite SF spaceships...



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Saw this posted elsewhere and decided to share as a possible springboard for discussion. Debate the choices and tell us your list of personal favourites.


For me, in no particular order:

*TOS starship Enterprise* _(like, DUH!!!  Matt Jefferies created an inspired desired that was so easy to believe in)_









*TMP refit Enterprise* _(beautifully updated where the far future never looked so nice)_
*TOS shuttlecraft Galileo* _(it's still got somethin' and I still have an appreciation for the old girl)_
*TOS Klingon Battle Cruiser* _(another inspired design still nicely predatory and alien. The TMP K'tinga redesign is also very nice)_
*TOS Romulan Warship* _(not quite so alien looking but simplicity at its finest. The ENT version is also a nice update, but not convincing as a predating design)_
*Star Wars Millenium Falcon* _(an inspired asymmetrical take on the classic saucer concept. It shouldn't work but it does, beautifully)_
*Star Wars B-Wing Fighter* _(another cool asymmetrical design)_
*Star Wars TIE Interceptor* _(how to make a sphere look alien and cool)_
*Babylon 5 Starfury* _(very cool and possibly the most believable looking combat spaceship design)_
*Babylon 5 White Star* _(alien and almost organic looking)_
*LIS Jupiter II* _(an awesome design even in a wonky TV series)_
*VTTBOTS Seaview* _(no other SF submersible craft has ever looked as good)_
*UFO Interceptor* _(yeah, it's flawed conceptually, but it still looks damned wicked)_

Picking favourites is hard because there are so many great designs, but the aforementioned are the ones that spring most readily to my mind.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

1) the Jupiter 2 hands down the coolest ship EVER on TV for me, followed by 2) the Seaview, 3) Spindrift and 4) Enterprise Refit with 5) the Space Pod from "Lost in Space" rounding out the top of my list!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some other shout-outs:

*Aliens' Sulaco* _(it looks like a damned flying weapon)_
*Starship Prometheus* _(it mightn't be probable, but it looks credible)_


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I certainly couldn't rank them, but some of my favorites are...

*Enterprise* ("Star Trek", simply beautiful, the nacelles are its sails...)
*Refit Enterprise* ("Star Trek: The Motion Picture", a logical upgrade that kept the grace of the original design)
*Enterprise E* ("Star Trek: Nemesis", sleek and powerful)
*Klingon battlecruiser* ("Star Trek", meanest looking bad guy ship ever)
*Hawk *("Space: 1999", looks like a fighter)
*Eagle *("Space: 1999", looks so believable)
*Valley Forge* ("Silent Running", just beautiful)
*Star Fury* ("Babylon 5", love the way they move)
*Earth force cruisers* ("Babylon 5", evoke mass and firepower)
*Jupiter II* ("Lost in Space", a saucer design that works)
*Romulan Bird-of-Prey* ("Star Trek", has any design "swooped" better?)
*Y-Wing* ("Star Wars", I don't know why, I just like it)
*Cylon Raider* (original "Battlestar Galactica", the saucer design turned on its head)
*Galactica* (original "Battlestar Galactica", looks like an space-borne aircraft carrier should)

I'm sure I could come up with a dozen more if I tried, but I am sure I am boring you all by now.

Popular/famous ships I don't particularly care for...

*Enterprise D* ("Star Trek: The Next Generation", no grace at all)
*Serenity *("Firefly", unbalanced looking)
*Millenium Falcon* ("Star Wars", not a fan of asymmetrical vehicles)
*All those simple geometric shape ships of the Empire* ("Star Wars", boring)
*Enterprise *(2009 "Star Trek" movie, unbalanced looking)
*Voyager *("Star Trek: Voyage", just butt-ugly)
*Defiant *("Star Trek: DS9", looks like a pancake)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ I thought of starting a thread about least favourite designs, but I immediately imagined the trolling and all the rancour that could ensue, so I passed on the idea.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Hasn't this topic been covered and covered and covered and covered a bunch of times already? Come on, people.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> *Voyager *("Star Trek: Voyage", just butt-ugly)


I will hunt you down and kill you!

joking.

But how the hell is voyager ugly? she has sleek beautful lines that flow wonderfully, nothing really sticks out for no apparent reason, she's a lovely designed ship.

The show really frelled up and failed to use some of her features, like the deck bridge being able to seperate and operate under its own impulse engines and of course the aerowing.

My fav SF ships

Voyager of course,
ishimaru from dead space
normandy from mass effect
galactica
pegasus (more so than galactica, even if she does have a fat bum lol)
moiya from farscape.

really wish someone would produce a moiya kit and a pilot bust. that'd be awesome.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rotwang said:


> Hasn't this topic been covered and covered and covered and covered a bunch of times already? Come on, people.


Because we're fans and we never tire talkin' about this stuff.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Rotwang said:


> Hasn't this topic been covered and covered and covered and covered a bunch of times already? Come on, people.


Iffen ya don't like the subject......don't click on the folder and open it. Pretty clear in the title what we are talkin' 'bout!! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> Because we're fans and we never tire talkin' about this stuff.


1. Jupiter 2. Always my favorite.
2. Space Pod
3. Seaview
4. TOS Enterprise
5. Movie Enterprise
6. Enterprise E
7. C57-D From Forbidden Planet
8. Flying Sub
9. Star Trek Voyager
10. Star Trek NX-01
11. UFO from The Invaders


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> *Enterprise D* ("Star Trek: The Next Generation", no grace at all)


When I first saw the 1701D design I immediately disliked it. Over these many years I've come to terms with it, but that said it still is a flawed design. It doesn't look bad in profile, but seen from above or below it starts to suffer. I would have preferred if we had gotten something like Probert's initial concept for the _Ambassador_ class. Now that would have really worked as a new _Enterprise_ set decades to a century after the TOS and TMP era..


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> When I first saw the 1701D design I immediately disliked it. Over these many years I've come to terms with it, but that said it still is a flawed design. It doesn't look bad in profile, but seen from above or below it starts to suffer. . . .


Same here but I think the AGT version balanced it out very well:


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

Millenium Falcon, She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

secretreeve said:


> But how the hell is voyager ugly? she has sleek beautful lines that flow wonderfully, nothing really sticks out for no apparent reason, she's a lovely designed ship.


She's way too flat and has short, stubby nacelles. It's like filming a log. She looks incredibly awkward when you film her making a turn. A lot of ships suffer from these same problems (the _Searcher _from "Buck Rogers" comes to mind). One of the great things about designs like the original _Enterprise _is that because it has vertical depth and those long, trailing nacelles, it looks good from a lot of different angles and looks beautiful when executing a turn.

Just my preference...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

1) TOS Enterprise
2) Refit Enterprise
3) LIS J2

Pretty much covers it for me. There are others I like, but these will always be my favorites.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> When I first saw the 1701D design I immediately disliked it. Over these many years I've come to terms with it, but that said it still is a flawed design. It doesn't look bad in profile, but seen from above or below it starts to suffer. I would have preferred if we had gotten something like Probert's initial concept for the _Ambassador_ class. Now that would have really worked as a new _Enterprise_ set decades to a century after the TOS and TMP era..


I actually like Probert's design better than the Ambassador Class that we did get. However, I was the same with the D. I wasn't sure I liked it at first but it grew on me.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

In no particular order, it is hard to pick a specific favorite:
Jupiter 2 - Lost in Space
USS Enterprise - Star Trek
Eagle - Space:1999
Hawk - Space:1999
Space Pod - Lost in Space
Galileo Shuttlecraft - Star trek
UFO - The Invaders
Cylon Raider
Colonial Viper
Moon Zero Two
Klingon Battle Cruiser - Star trek
Millenium Falcon

There are others but these are the ones I have built the most of.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

So many, so many! But briefly, in no order:

Jupiter 2
Enterprise re-fit
Flying Sub (OK not a spaceship, but...)
The Proteus (Again, not a spaceship, but it's a ship in a tiny little space!)
C57d
Shadow Ships from Babylon 5
Pan Am Clipper and Aries from 2001
Colonial One from NuBSG
Metaluna Saucer
K'Tinga


I have to chime in and say my two least favorites from Star Trek are the B & D Enterprises. Especially the B. To me it's waaaay overdesigned. It looks like a Federation/Egyptian cruise ship with a goiter on the secondary hull.

It's sort of like the movies - Starting with the refit, every other Enterprise is good.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No order...

Jupiter 2 
USS Enterprise - original AND refit
Galileo Shuttlecraft 
Cylon Raider
Colonial Viper
Battlestar Galactica
Klingon Battle Cruiser K'tinga class
Millenium Falcon
X-71 (Armageddon)
Gunstar
NX-01
Serenity


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

TOS ENTERPRISE
EIGHT WINDOW SEAVIEW
JUPITER 2
MILLENNIUM FALCON 
SPINDRIFT
DISNEY NAUTILUS
C-57D
FLYING SUB
DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL SAUCER


Yeah, I know the thread says spaceships..:dude:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ No problems. We're flexible.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Got plenty of favorites but my top ten are:

1. 1701 TOS

2. Jupiter 2

3. Galileo shuttlecraft

4. Eagle

5. Hawk

6. UFO Interceptor

7. UFO UFO

8. UFO Moon Shuttle:










9. Journey to the Far Side of the Sun Dove:










10. LIS Space Pod


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

What makes a good design for me? Well, no matter how cool looking aesthetically it has to have a sense of credibility to it. It has to at least seem believable at least within context of how it's used onscreen. Designs from shows like _UFO, Space: 1999, Babylon 5_ (the Earthforce ships) and films like _2001: A Space Odyssey_ and the _Alien_ films work really well because of that strong sense of credibility. They're awesome looking in their own right yet for the most part they're shown operating in a believable manner and have just the right amount of hardware look to them.

Far future and alien designs get trickier because you have more licence to get away from known physics (as currently understood). _Star Trek_ (in TOS) could seem credible because although we saw exotic designs the ships weren't often shown to move in unbelievable ways, just enough so we could still believe. _Star Wars_ designs were cool, but all pretence of real physics was completely thrown away. And from there on for the most part in sci-fi onscreen it became anything goes in terms of how a ship was shown to maneuver in space. We could still get good looking designs, but they don't often strike me as easy to believe in anymore.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about the XRV lifting body from _Marooned_? 

1701 TOS.
1701 TMP Refit.
2001 Orion.
2001 Pod.
UFO Interceptor.
Thunderbird 2. (in space? maybe not.)
Stingray. (Okay, it's a sub.)
Flying Sub. (What, again?)
Proteus. (Okay, I'll stop.)


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

In no particular order, in my "Top Ten"....

USS Enterprise TOS 
USS Enterprise Refit
USS Excelsior
TARDIS
Seaview
Flying Sub
Jupiter 2
Space:1999 Eagle Transporter
Space:1999 Hawk
TOS Battlestar Galactica

Also need to add:

Klingon D-7
Klingon K'Tinga
Klingon BOP
USS Reliant
K-7
Spacedock (from ST:III)
X-Wing
Buck Rogers Thunderfighter
TOS Colonial Viper


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Jupiter 2. Hands down.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Well, I guess now that Hank is gone, every sodbuster feels like they have to make their presence known (again) . This whole bailiwick should be over in the SF & Fantasy Movie and TV Discussion world. It's all downhill from here......


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Rotwang said:


> Well, I guess now that Hank is gone, every sodbuster feels like they have to make their presence known (again) . This whole bailiwick should be over in the SF & Fantasy Movie and TV Discussion world. It's all downhill from here......


You're calling us farmers? :freak:

(But yes, this should be over in the other forum.)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The mods can switch it easily.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Rotwang said:


> Well, I guess now that Hank is gone, every sodbuster feels like they have to make their presence known (again) . This whole bailiwick should be over in the SF & Fantasy Movie and TV Discussion world. It's all downhill from here......


So, after knowing what we are talking about, you still chose to open the file for a second time anyway, just to complain AGAIN that you don't like the topic?!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, there seems to be, in my mind at least, an easy way to make the thread more 'on topic' to this forum.

So, hey, fav spaceships or (more broadly) Science Fiction /Science Fantasy vehicles... what do you like to build? What do you return to over and over (duh, TOS Enterprise being the biggest, most likely, right?) ? What would you like to see more of? What would you LIKE to build and maybe want some pointers where to find a kit? Memories old or new of genre related kits?

Let me try and set a marker for tone. I have a great love for the works of Gerry Anderson (among many others) and the 'trigger point' would be the old IMEX reboxing of the IMAI Thunderbirds models. Late '60s, the model aisle of Woolco (next to the glass case of Dinky Toy diecast cars), the box art by Komatsuzaki just hypnotized me. This guy here. http://www.hlj.com/product/OAK78991

The art was so dynamic! Packed with action and drama! And the kits, they weren't too bad! Some action features, mostly molded in color so not much painting was needed. I never knew how many kits IMEX imported but I do know IMAI made a heck of a lot more than I ever saw. Aoshima has done a decent job of taking those old 'play models' and bringing them up to...well, '80s standards, maybe early '90s. Before the time when Bandai insisted that most kits be snap-together and molded in different colors. 

I would build any of these kits in a heartbeat. 

There, does that wrench this beast to more on-topic?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H, that is exactly the way I took the original question on the topic!

For me it is my Number 1 pick, The Jupiter 2. I have at least 7 different versions of various sizes, from a few inches to 2 feet, around the house right now. That does not count the two Moebius kits calling to me from the closet! Beautiful ship!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> Steve H, that is exactly the way I took the original question on the topic!
> 
> For me it is my Number 1 pick, The Jupiter 2. I have at least 7 different versions of various sizes, from a few inches to 2 feet, around the house right now. That does not count the two Moebius kits calling to me from the closet! Beautiful ship!!!


See? Great minds and all that. 

I've always wondered just exactly what Aurora would have done with the Jupiter 2. I make the assumption the PL kit is clearly correct in 'style' but much too large to be a proper Aurora kit. (otoh, they DID make that big-a** B-25...oh, and the Prehistoric Scenes T-Rex, so, who knows)

So I'm thinking box size (because that, most often than not, was the key factor in kit size. Standardized box sizes for standardized case lots) akin to the 'deluxe' Cyclops and Chariot kit, with a parts breakdown along the lines of the Spindrift. Would that seem about right for 1966?


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I made this for my desktop wallpaper a few years ago. I am not the best CG artist or modeler out there by far, and many of these I got online. But this about sums up my favorite all-time ships and vehicles and satisfied an idea I'd had when I first started monkeying around in computer graphics.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tos-1701
Jupiter II
Re-fit 1701
Tos- Constellation 1017
Klingon D-7
Seaview
Flying Sub
UFO Interceptor
Chariot
Space Pod
Valley Forge
Tos-Galactica
Tos-Cylon Raider
New series Galactica
New series Cylon Raider
New series Pegasus
K'Tinga
Sulaco
Nostromo


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Bobj, that's some frightfully crowded airspace you got going on there


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not necessarily in any particular order, but the real favorites tend to come to mind first. 

Star Trek TOS: Enterprise, Galileo Shuttlecraft, Klingon D-7, Romulan Bird of Prey
Star Trek Movie Era: Refit Enterprise, Klingon Bird of Prey
Star Wars: Millennium Falcon, TIE Advanced (a.k.a. Darth Vader's TIE Fighter), TIE Fighter, Star Destroyer, A-Wing, B-Wing, X-Wing
Doctor Who: The TARDIS (Thank you Captain April!)
Battlestar Galactica TOS: Galactica, Cylon Raider
Battlestar Galactica "Nu": Galactica, Viper MkII
Lost In Space TOS and movie: Jupiter 2
My Favorite Martian: Martin's ship
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea: Seaview (8- and 4-window), Flying Sub
Space: 1999: Eagle
Firefly: Serenity
2001: A Space Odyssey: Pan Am Clipper
Planet of the Apes: The spaceship (not calling it the Icarus)
The Fifth Element: Korben Dallas' Taxi
Thunderbirds: Thunderbird 2, Thunderbird 4
Earth vs. the Flying Saucers: The flying saucers (duh)
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy movie: Heart of Gold

There are probably others, but they're not coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

A few favorites in no particular order:

Classic Enterprise.
K'Tinga Klingon Battle Cruiser.
Just about any of the ships from B5.
The Jupiter 2.
The Voyager from the Fantastic Voyage animated series.

Honorable mention:
DS9's Defiant, a good idea making a ship that is "over powered and over gunned for a ship her size" the implentation of the idea, well I'll just say it wasn't what I hoped for.

DS9's Runabout, nice ship, not so nice as a kit. Still it seemed to fill a gap as a longer range shuttle. A bit boxy but so was my Rambler and I love that car.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> See? Great minds and all that.
> 
> I've always wondered just exactly what Aurora would have done with the Jupiter 2. I make the assumption the PL kit is clearly correct in 'style' but much too large to be a proper Aurora kit. (otoh, they DID make that big-a** B-25...oh, and the Prehistoric Scenes T-Rex, so, who knows)
> 
> So I'm thinking box size (because that, most often than not, was the key factor in kit size. Standardized box sizes for standardized case lots) akin to the 'deluxe' Cyclops and Chariot kit, with a parts breakdown along the lines of the Spindrift. Would that seem about right for 1966?


I have often wondered what an Aurora Jupiter 2 would have looked like. A part of me says it would have been a bit stronger in detail from the Polar Lights kit. Mind you, I loved the PL kit when it came out, but the simple wall moldings leave a lot to be desired. As for size, I would think a bit bigger than the Flying Sub, making it about in scale with the Spindrift. :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Fireball XL5*

I was just thinking a decent size Fireball with detailed cockpit and launch booster as the stand


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> I have often wondered what an Aurora Jupiter 2 would have looked like. A part of me says it would have been a bit stronger in detail from the Polar Lights kit. Mind you, I loved the PL kit when it came out, but the simple wall moldings leave a lot to be desired. As for size, I would think a bit bigger than the Flying Sub, making it about in scale with the Spindrift. :thumbsup:


One thing for sure, it would have been designed to have the top removable, even if it was only the 'cap' of the upper half. 

Given the lead time, part of me thinks it would have been a 'compromise' design, like the Seaview. They would have started with the Gemini XII profile and interior, then carved the lower deck window to make it somewhat more like the first season. No landing gear wells, the lower hull would be smooth with 'drill these spots out' for landing gear.

I could see a 'deluxe' version that would have come with a plastic 'crash site' base, a small Chariot and figures. This base would then be re-purposed for the later Prehistoric Scenes line. 

Man, I'm putting way too much thought into this, but I guess that keeps the mind healthy or some such


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

woof359 said:


> I was just thinking a decent size Fireball with detailed cockpit and launch booster as the stand


Yep, that would be boss, not at all Tooty. 

Removable Fireball Jr., held on with rare earth magnets. Optional position hatches all around. 

A lovely kit for 'bare metal finish' fans to play with. Someone should make that.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Bobj, that's some frightfully crowded airspace you got going on there


Well, not quite so much. They are somewhat to scale, so some are farther away and some much closer. Like I said, I'm not that great of a CG artist and I'm sure someone else could have set the atmospheric controls to where it would have been more apparent these were (roughly) to scale.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Enterprise (TOS 1964)
2. Enterprise (Refit 1979)
3. Enterprise (2009)
4. Cheyenne Dropship (Aliens 1986)
5. Galileo Shuttlecraft (TOS 1964)
6. Klingon Battlecruiser (1964 & 1979)
7. Klingon Bird of Prey (1984)
8. UP Cruiser C-57 D (Forbidden Planet 1956)
9. Mars Recovery (Mission to Mars 2000)
10. Jupiter II (1965)


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

No particular order:

TMP Enterprise
Andrew Probert's original Ambassador class (google Tobais Richter's 3d model of, it is _SEXY_ and I would buy a kit of her in a heartbeat )
Imperial Star Destroyer
Daedalus class
USS Grissom
Venture Star from Avatar
Akira class
K'tinga (but only from the front, I don't like the aft view and I have no idea why )
Speedboat shuttle from Voyager
Shuttle Tyderium (Remember the ginormous ERTL kit? I wish I'd gotten that when I was older so I could do her justice)
Valdore Warbird

By the way, if any of you guys are gamers, you should check out Starfleet Command. Some beautiful ship designs, especially for the Romulans.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

The Jupiter 2 (TV) and Enterprise (1701) original and refit, naturally.
Also Serenity, Eagle 1, and the Original Galactica Viper.
Blake's 7 Liberator, Space Battleship Yamato (or Argo, if you prefer),
and the Martian warship from the original War of the Worlds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Fairly short list. TOS Enterprise, Space: 1999 Eagle, Serenity, and the TARDIS. I like a lot of ships, but these are the ones I'd label "favorites." And if only we could get a licensed, injection-molded version of Serenity, I'd be one happy camper.

Now, if we were talking SF vehicles of any category, and not specifically "*space*ships", I'd include the Seaview and the 1966 Batmobile, but we're not, so they get left out.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Of the ships I listed initially,

These I already have kits for:
*TOS starship Enterprise* (1/350 and 1/1000 versions)
*TOS Klingon Battle Cruiser* (AMT's 1/650[?] and PL 1/1000 versions - if a reasonably priced 1/350 kit came along I'd likely go for it)
*The TMP K'tinga* (AMT, but I wouldn't mind a 1/1000 to go with PL's 1/1000 TMP refit))
*Star Wars B-Wing Fighter*
*Star Wars TIE Interceptor*
*Babylon 5 Starfury*
*Fantastic Voyage's Voyager* (animated)

These I haven't gotten around to getting yet:
*TMP refit Enterprise* (probably the 1/1000 version)
*TOS shuttlecraft Galileo* (waiting for R2's kit next year)
*TOS Romulan Warship* (fingers crossed waiting for a newly tooled kit)
*Star Wars Millenium Falcon*
*Babylon 5 White Star*
*LIS Jupiter II*
*VTTBOTS Seaview*
*UFO Interceptor*

These are others I'm interested in getting:
*TNG's Enterprise D *(1/2500)
*Forbidden Planet's C57D Cruiser*
*VTTBOTS Flying Sub*
*Aliens' Marine Ship Sulaco*
*Fantastic Voyage's Proteus*
*Prometheus' Prometheus*
*1966 TV Batmobile*
*Batman Begins Tumbler*
*The Dark Knight Batpod (plus Batman figure)*
*The Dark Knight Rises Bat*


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Gunstar, Serenity and Nell.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Captain April said:


> Fairly short list. TOS Enterprise, Space: 1999 Eagle, Serenity, and the TARDIS. I like a lot of ships, but these are the ones I'd label "favorites." And if only we could get a licensed, injection-molded version of Serenity, I'd be one happy camper.


Can you imagine what would happen if someone were to announce the release of a Serenity plastic kit? Be right up there with tearing down the Berlin wall.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Biggest collective cheer from the Browncoats since the announcement of the movie.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think a plastic kit of Serenity is pretty much a 'holy grail' kit at this point, probably overshadowing a large scale Spindrift. 

I would hope that if someone DID get the license they would do multiple scales in order to broaden the market. Sure, a $150 big-a** mighty model would be wonderful but throw a $20 kit (snap fit optional) onto shelves and watch 'em fly...


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Refit Enterprise
Reliant
Liberator 
Serenity 
eureka maru
Eagle Transporter/frieghter
USSC Discovery
Colonial Viper Mk1
rebel blockade runner

probably loads more


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain April said:


> ...and the TARDIS...


D'oh! I _knew_ I was forgetting something.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, I think a plastic kit of Serenity is pretty much a 'holy grail' kit at this point, probably overshadowing a large scale Spindrift.
> 
> I would hope that if someone DID get the license they would do multiple scales in order to broaden the market. Sure, a $150 big-a** mighty model would be wonderful but throw a $20 kit (snap fit optional) onto shelves and watch 'em fly...


Just to hijack this thread for a sec, just think if someone got on board some hobby sites like this and serenitymovie.net and fireflyfans.net and got everyone who wanted a Serenity kit to send $20 preorder we could probably pay for the tooling. Maybe get the group(s) responsible for getting a following for the movie involved. 
And now, back to reality already in progress....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

BT, what might work better is starting a Kickstarter, BUT.

1. A company needs to get involved. I'd tag this more a Pegasus kind of thing, I don't think Moebius is interested and Round 2 is fairly invested in Trek for the near future, or so it seems. But I'm open minded. For me, I kinda wish Fine Molds or Hasegawa might take a swing at it but that would pretty much mean no Big Damn Model, the exact thing which seems to be the general desire in this part of the woods. Again, me think several kits in several scales for all budgets and skills is best.

2. License must be obtained. This may be more complicated than many other licenses. There's Fox, Joss, Universal all to woo. 

3. design. It calls for a Gary K level of engineering. Turning the CGI skins and frames into a workable digital tooling master might be a tricky, time consuming thing. And the original files may be gone. so, research, research, research will be needed. I suspect things would be more smooth if Joss is active in the effort (and fighting for the project), but he's got a LOT of work going on for the next couple years. So that may be a 'stop'. 

I dunno. If I had millions of Dollars I'd start up a company and take a swing at it because it does seem like a sure money maker (assuming realistic targets and expectations) and a good start of a line (and yes, then I would go for the Gerry Anderson license), but as I do not have that kind of money....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

C57d
Jupiter 2
TOS E
Millenium Falcon
Shadow battlecrab
Minbari "anglefish" ship
Polaris 1 (Space explorers)
Fireball XL5
Nostromo tug
Klaatu's ship


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

SteveH, The great thing about the Serenity is that there IS a movie model so it wouldn't have to come from all CGI. And Mobius would be the obvious choice cuz they're used to taking chances with big models, like a C-57D or Skipjack. But I agree with you that the biggest hurtle is licensing. Part of that is whether you go with the movie version or the TV version. I was (am) a model kit designer so that's why I'm fairly confident about the plastic side, not so much the legal side. But IF someone could iron out the loopholes they'd probably burn up the molds on the first run. And I keep coming back to, if QMX can get it together to produce a $2500 Big Damn Hero and sell several, why can't someone else to sell $100,000s worth?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread got me thinking, has there ever been a kit of the Valley Forge from Silent Running?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

There WAS a guy on here who was gonna produce one, a really big one. Glad you brought up the Valley Forge. Silent Running, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Got plenty of favorites but my top ten are:
> 
> 1. 1701 TOS
> 
> ...


Dang it! Forgot to include the Planet of the Apes spaceship! One of my all time favorites! Reckon that means I have a "top eleven" now. 

11. Icarus from POTA


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"_Icarus_"??? What's that?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> "_Icarus_"??? What's that?


You know, I don't care much for the name either but it is a convenient nomenclature despite its defect.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

No particular order:

Buck Rogers starfighter
Jupiter II
Aliens Dropship
Battle for Terra starfighters (obscure, but a nice design)
Liberator/Scorpio (Blake's 7)
Space 1999 Eagle
Prometheus
Starfury
Original series Vipers


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

SF Spaceships:
Jupiter II
TOS Enterprise
Space:1999 Eagle

SF Ships:
Proteus

SF Vehicles:
'66 Batmobile

SF Toys:
Major Matt Mason's Space Station!


----------

